# Flapton Wire - Who has stock?



## R87 (17/11/18)

Howsit Guys

Are there any vendors stocking Ni80 Flapton Wire?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

Hi @R87 
Have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help out if they have stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

Hi @R87 
I see House of Vape has some here:
http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/flatwire-ni80-flapton/

Tagging @HouseOfVape , @kabir499

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kabir499 (18/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @R87
> I see House of Vape has some here:
> http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/flatwire-ni80-flapton/
> 
> Tagging @HouseOfVape , @kabir499


http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/flat-wire-ni80/

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87 (20/11/18)

Thanks guys managed to get the flapton wire from Capital Vapes

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## geekvape (28/11/18)

Hello @R87 ,

Geekvape offical store provides the kinds of Ni80 wire .
If you need it ,welcome to log in our store to check it.
https://www.geekvape.com/store/wires-cotton/regular-wires.html

Any questions ,feel free to contact us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (28/11/18)

hello,

looking for 22/38 ni80 flapton - flatwire uk

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

